# How long does the chewing stage last?



## Jesshika (Feb 14, 2009)

My girl I adopted is about 1 1/2 to 2 years old, but she still acts very much like a puppy and whenever anyone wants to pet her she chews on their hands and sometimes it can hurt! So I know shepherds can stay puppies for a while, but how long really will the chewing on hands and feet last for? I have numerous chew toys and bones for her, but she still prefers hands and body parts lol And what is the best approach to avoid getting chewed on?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She's pretty old to still be biting hands and feet--sounds like it's more of a behavioral issue than a need to chew. I would start correcting her and redirecting her need to put her mouth on something. Hopefully she's getting enough exercise and mental stimulation so she's not doing it out of boredom


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with Stosh. Are you practicing NILIF with her? Some dogs are very oral, but should also know by 2 yrs appropriate manners. Especially with strangers.
I don't know if I'd correct her for it unless it is a gentle verbal, redirecting would be better if you've recently adopted her. Get her into classes and don't let just anyone come up to pet her. She may be trying to get the message across that she doesn't want to be petted.


----------



## Jesshika (Feb 14, 2009)

I've been exercising her a lot. She seems to mostly chew when she's excited. What is NILIF? 
Also, she doesn't respond to no yet, so I'm not really sure what to do.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I agree with Stosh. Are you practicing NILIF with her? Some dogs are very oral, but should also know by 2 yrs appropriate manners. Especially with strangers.
> I don't know if I'd correct her for it unless it is a gentle verbal, redirecting would be better if you've recently adopted her. Get her into classes and don't let just anyone come up to pet her. She may be trying to get the message across that she doesn't want to be petted.


I would agree. My dog is still very mouthy at 19 months and sometimes it's associated with anxiety. As stated some dogs are very oral, which isn't bad if they have good bite control and are respectful. It is how some of them play and make contact.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jake is a year old now and he gets very mouthy and nibbly when he is happy, excited or really wants to play. The last several months he has really learned to have more of a soft mouth. I get frustrated sometimes how much he likes to use his front teeth and groom me...but I now see it really is a sign of affection. I am ok with it, however mouthing strangers is a nono.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yeah, the frontal nibble(fleabiting) is a sign of affection!
Here is a link to NILIF:
Nothing in Life is Free
Maybe you can have her carry a ball or tug so she can't bite? Onyx has to have a ball in her mouth when she's with the other dogs, as she is constantly herding.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Allie was a year or so old when we adopted her and was still very "softly" mouthy. Kelso was easy to train as far as that goes as we had him from a pup and he wanted to play and we just redirected him to a toy so now he grabs a toy when he wants to play instead of our flesh. Like an instant reaction, he gets crazy, and goes and grabs a toy.

Allie was different as she was older and was not that into toys. She really loves the hand that pets her!! lol. So she was always looking for that and would get mouthy. So the best thing for her was to just ignore when she did it, turn away ect, sometimes the biggest insult to a GSD is ignoring them all together, NILF like things.

The hardest part is CONSISTENCY. Making sure we do not inadvertently reward the mouthing. It might take a bit, but will pay off.

How long have you had her? I also think some of it may just be her getting used a new home/nerves ect. As she gets more comfortable hopefully she will mouth less.

And as already stated, exercise will hopefully help lessen the want/need to mouth. Although with younger pups I think they sometimes get more mouthy when they are tired...like babies that need a pacifier or something!


----------



## Jesshika (Feb 14, 2009)

I've had her almost a month now. She is getting a little better with it, at least she doesn't do the nibbly thing with her front teeth anymore, which I never experienced with any other dogs lol. I usually do the turn away and ignore when she gets mouthy, but then she will try to jump on me, which isn't good if I'm standing up.


----------

